# Go to lure



## texas bass (May 23, 2011)

What is your Go To Lure, and what do you never have luck with..

My go to is Texas rig or c-rig worm or creature.. My never catch one is frog..


----------



## fender66 (May 23, 2011)

Fished a tourney with my daughter this past weekend and all my go to lures are fired. VERY tough waters for me this weekend! Only weighed in 2 fish!

However...if I had to list a go to.....it really depends on the waters/bottoms.

rocky bottoms w/ fast dropping shorelines: jigs w/ trailers
small gravel w/ normal shorelines: square or medium dive cranks (colors depend on water color)
weedy bottoms with lots of growth: texas rigged plastics. Mostly power worms.


----------



## parkerdog (May 23, 2011)

Natural plastic worm with three hooks is the "go to" for me. 

I don't think I've ever caught anything on those "buzz baits" with the big blades that go across the top.


----------



## bulldog (May 23, 2011)

Go to lure in any water condition is a 7" black and blue YUM Dinger. I never catch fish on spinnerbaits. I just have no confidence in them. I've caught hundreds of bass on dingers and probably 4 or 5 on spinnerbaits.


----------



## fish devil (May 23, 2011)

:twisted: My go to lures....

crankbait- check
spinnerbait- check
lipless crank- check
buzzbait- check
jig- check


----------



## fish devil (May 23, 2011)

:twisted: More go to lures....

Frog- check
chatterbait- check
soft plastics- check

I think that just about covers it!!!!! :wink:


----------



## texas bass (May 24, 2011)

NICE pics... Looks like you have it all covered.. I am still fishing frogs , seeing if I am doing anuthing wrong..


----------



## nathanielrthomas (May 24, 2011)

I dont have a weak lure. Im strong with anything. :LOL2: 


on a real note, I love plastics, and i suck at anything with a treble hook.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 24, 2011)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: More go to lures....
> 
> Frog- check
> chatterbait- check
> ...



After last summer, I'm a big fan of that bait in the top right of the picture 8)


----------



## bassfishinh123 (May 24, 2011)

I'm. Pretty much good with almost every lures except the lasier lure I bought a couple of them and can't seem to even get bites but when I switch over to a strike king I seem to catch fish. Anyone ever use those lasier lures before?


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (May 24, 2011)

Lovin' on jigs the past 2 or 3 years. Top water, cranks, soft plastics are good to me. Spinner baits suck. Have not caught anything on swimbaits either, although I haven't really tried.
:twisted: Fish Devil, how you fishing your chatter baits? :twisted:


----------



## fish devil (May 24, 2011)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> .
> :twisted: Fish Devil, how you fishing your chatter baits? :twisted:



:twisted: Medium to fast pace. Same areas as you would use spinnerbaits. Great for shallow grassy areas. COVER AS MUCH WATER AS POSSIBLE.


----------



## Mike P (May 25, 2011)

Bass= gotta have 1 rod with a 6" or 7.5" culprit original texas rigged with 1/4oz bullet 
Crappie= 1/8oz BPS ball head spinner with 2.24" black/chartreuse tube injected full of nibbles 
Bream= 1.5" brown/orange tube with 1/32oz inside tube jighead injected full of nibbles
Flounder= white bucktail with new penny Gulp shrimp
Speckled Trout= Zoom Superfluke white/silver flake
Redfish= 4.5" watermelon/red flake coffee tube with 1/4oz inside tube jighead tipped with shrimp or ladyfish chunk
Snook= Mirrodine suspending twitchbait chartreuse/black back


----------



## devilmutt (May 25, 2011)

1. Jig and pig
2. jig and pig
3. spinnerbait


----------



## rnsadb1 (Jun 6, 2011)

My go to is Texas rig or c-rig worm or creature.. My never catch one is frog..[/quote]




seriously dont feel bad i have never caught fish on frogs either, but i do own them i figure maybe one day! lol 
my go to lure would have to be between a blue and black bitsy bug jig 1/16 or 1/8 oz depending on wind, or i will go shallow with a square bill crankbait!


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 7, 2011)

MY GO WOULD BE AN ORIGINAL FLOATING RAPALA, EITHER JOINTED, OR NOT, IN BLACK AND GOLD OR SILVER AND GOLD, BUT I HAVE DONE WELL WITH THE ORANGE AND GOLD ALSO,

NEVER DONE REAL WELL WITH MANY CRANK BAITS BUT I DONT FISH THEM THAT OFTEN SO I GUESS ITS NOT A FAIR JUDGEMENT


----------



## bass427 (May 5, 2013)

Texas rig go to first. 
Zara spook a close second especially early morning when water is calm. 
Love walking the dog and getting smashed early in the am!!!


----------



## Charger25 (May 5, 2013)

Go to lure for me is white or chartreuse spinner bait w/grub , follow up missed strikes with Texas rigged worm or grub. 
Night fishing, 6 in. broken back jitterbug in coach dog colors. 
Never had any luck with a frog....... even a live one.


----------



## johnnybassboat (May 6, 2013)

My go to bait is a texas rigged beaver with a pegged tungsten worm weight, you can flip it, pitch it or punch it. My second choice would be a swim jig with a twister tail. My bad luck lure has been a chatterbait, used to catch fish on it but now its like they all hate it. Keep fishing them frogs guys, they work great around herein the weed mats.


----------



## chrispy186 (May 10, 2013)

We'll, my first go to bait would be a Texas rigged zoom baby brush hog, preferably watermelon seed or big Texan colors. But my real in desperate need to catch fish go to bait is a 4" red/black ring worm. I have won a bunch of tournaments I that bait alone when the fish would hit nothing else.


----------



## Redlion (May 11, 2013)

Go to in summer - texas rig seinko worm
Go to in Spring - jig/grub or plastic minnow
Never had luck with buzz bait.


----------



## dman24 (Jun 6, 2013)

My go to bait is a nightcrawler or redworm. You can catch almost any fresh water fish with them. For crappie and bream I wll use a beetle spin. Bass I usually try trick worms first, and for cats I always use liver. If just fishing for anything though its always a squiggly lie worm.


----------



## BDS05 (Jul 1, 2013)

Tequila sunrise worm


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Jul 13, 2013)

1. Any Rapala.. best 2 are Black/gold X-raps, or a Hot Tiger Jointed/Suspending/Rattling Shad Rap
2. Spoons

Used to have killer luck tossing jigs/3" curltails for walleye, now I can't buy a bite


----------

